# Benötige dringend Hilfe



## I.koi (26. Apr. 2012)

Hallo

Ich habe ein Problem, ich habe derzeit Koinachwuchs noch vom Herbst, darunter ein sehr schöner Tancho der wirklich einen runden Kreis hat....

Nun ich habe die Fische in einer Hälterung im Keller. Im Becken war ein kranker Koi, da ich das Becken als Quarantäne benutze für neue Jungkois bis 10cm.


Durch einen Neuzugang habe ich mir etwas eingeschleppt, aber zum Glück rechtzeitig erkannt. Waren wohl Parasiten, da sich die Kois gescheuert haben. Ich habe das Becken mit Medifin behandelt. Nicht anderes wie Malachitgrün.

Nun ist die Hehandling abgeschlossen. Doch mein Tancho hat noch immer etwas. Er scheuert sich zwar nimmer, aber schaut euch die Rötung vom Kopf zur Rückenflose an,was kann das sein??? 

Er ist sonst völlig Fit und schwimmt fleißig umher.


Hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiter helfen und mir Tipps geben für eine gegebenenfalls notwendige Behandling.

Das Malachitgrün wird derzeit mit Aktivkohle herausgefiltert

Medium 19713 anzeigen
Medium 19712 anzeigen
Medium 19711 anzeigen
Medium 19710 anzeigen
Medium 19709 anzeigen
Medium 19708 anzeigen
Medium 19707 anzeigen

Hoffe die Bilder helfen euch


----------



## Moonlight (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe*

Kann es sein, dass Dein Tancho einfach nur zum Kohaku wird ...
Ich kann auf den Bildern nichts krankhaftes feststellen, zumindest sieht es für mich nicht so aus.
Baby-Koi sind doch Wundertüten ... der wird sich noch ne ganze Weile verändern.

Ich würde sagen beobachten und melden 

Mandy


----------



## I.koi (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe*

Es sieht wenn man davor steht aus, wie wenn die Schuppen sich abgelöst hätten. Hoffe doch der bleibt ein Tancho, der Kreis wäre Perfekt


----------



## Moonlight (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe*

Na vielleicht ist es ein Doitsu?
Ich weiß nicht ob die schon so schuppenlos geboren werden, oder ob die erst die Schuppen verlieren.
Wenn er sich normal verhält und sonst keine Unauffälligkeit zeigt, einfach nur beobachten und ggf. wieder melden 
Momentan wäre der Kreis perfekt, aber siehst Du die rötlichen Ecken? Möglich, dass die auch noch rot werden, und dann haste ein rotes Dreieck. Hat auch was ... hat nicht Jeder.

Mandy


----------



## nico1985 (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe*

Du hättest ihn lieber schnell verkaufen sollen!!!!


----------



## Moonlight (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe*

Okay ... ich nehm ihn


----------



## I.koi (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe*

Lol vorerst wird der niicht verkauft


----------



## Moonlight (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe*

Recht so ... ich würde meine Babies auch nicht verkaufen ... die süßen Kleinen.
Lass Dich überraschen, vielleicht sieht er nächstes Jahr Hammer aus


----------



## Joerg (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Benötige dringend Hilfe*

Ich würde bei der "rötung" mal auf Farbe tippen, die nun durchkommt.
Ein Tancho ist es danach sicher nicht mehr. 

Haupsache gesund und fressen gut.


----------

